

Flights disrupted after computer failure at UK control centre - ilghiro
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-30454240

======
atlbeer
Problem has now been resolved and airspace is reopening slowly:
[https://twitter.com/NATSPressOffice/status/54343249977989529...](https://twitter.com/NATSPressOffice/status/543432499779895297)

------
akramhussein
Been stuck on the runway for 3 hours. Next in line to leave to Copenhagen.

~~~
akramhussein
UPDATE: Missed my connection. All good! Got upgraded to business and put on
another flight. Every cloud....:)

------
DigitalSea
I would imagine being an air traffic controller right now would be very
stressful. London Heathrow is one of the busiest airports in the world,
Gatwick is also pretty popular as well. Having to reroute planes out of London
to alternative airports throughout Europe must be one hell of a task. But
having said that, I bet every major airport in the world has a plan B for this
kind of thing.

~~~
cjrp
Add in London Stansted, London City and London Luton and you've got a very
busy controller!

~~~
Major_Grooves
Don't forget London Oxford Airport!

------
keithpeter
[http://forums.theregister.co.uk/forum/2/2014/12/12/all_londo...](http://forums.theregister.co.uk/forum/2/2014/12/12/all_london_airspace_down_due_to_major_outage/#c_2387268)

Allegedly UPS failure.

------
atlbeer
Semi-misleading title.

LON airspace was closed due to a failure (unconfirmed as power) at the
Swansick facility [1]. Hence, the EU regulators have required them shut the
airspace.

1: [http://www.nats.aero/news/swanwick-technical-
failure/](http://www.nats.aero/news/swanwick-technical-failure/)

------
chatman
That's another reason why I'd never want to fly to USA via London. I prefer
all the middle east airlines.

~~~
chatman
Stop downvoting me unnecessarily. I am stating my reasoning of avoiding London
airport, and it makes reasonable sense. Similar thing has happened to London
ATC before, as per the video report in the article, where a new upgrade to the
software disrupted flights last year. Together with all the Iceland volcanoes
etc., my reasons to avoid this airport are all legitimate.

Even if you have other choices, you don't need to downvote me.

